# is my golden being aggressive



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your puppy is being totally normal for a puppy that age. The running around the room or yard crazy is called "zoomies" and he's just having fun. Growling over things he's playing with is normal, and puppy biting is normal and happens a lot.

Do not "pull" him off the couch, get a toy or treat and and call him off, or put a leash on him and lead him off. Same thing for the digging.

Dont' try to grab his toy, if you need to take it from him offer him something else to "trade". 

Do a search here on the board for biting or mouthing, there are probably hundreds of threads that address this and have very good advice. 

But everything you described is normal puppy behavior, it is NOT aggression.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds to me like your puppy is having what we call zoomies -- more technically called FRAPs - franetic random activity periods. Franetic means fast and energetic in a wild and uncontrolled way.

This is not aggression, it is normal puppy behavior. I think most of us, when we experience this with our puppies, learn to stand out of the way and let it pass. These periods do pass quickly and they don't at all mean that your puppy is not happy, quite the opposite actually 

Others here will have more suggestions for you. Personally, I really miss these in my dog -- she's almost 10 years old now, it's been a long while since I've seen the zoomies.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Well called it going ballastic, but I have heard it called "FRAP"ing for Frequent Random Activity Patterns. Treasure those FRAPS, they are a great part of puppyhood.

Jo Ellen, we emailed the same thing at the same time!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Zoomies! Just like everyone else said. It can be histerical. If you don't want your puppy jumping on the couches encourage him to go outside. Our house is way too small for zoomies and Griff knows when he gets that burst of energy to let us know and we let him outside and yell "Zoomies!!!" and he runs around like a nut. As they get older it's a shorter burst but you'll find it's usually around the same time of day/night. Watch for it and be prepared. It can be a fun thing.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww shucks, now I'm feeling all melancholy. I miss my puppy!! I remember these episodes like they were yesterday ... running at full speed, turning on a dime, the crazy look in her eyes, the growling ... yes, one of my favorite memories of puppyhood


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*name it / Piper has done it*

My "little" Piper is one year old today ! I hope to figure out how to post some birthday pics today.

But to address your concerns, Piper has done everything possible (except the growling) that challenged my patience. He has only growled once that I know of and that was when we had a prowler in the driveway/garage area about 2 a.m. one morning. When he growled, it sort of shocked me because I didn't even know he could growl.

Otherwise, he's an unrepenting countersurfer. We're still working on the jumping on me and everyone else as his happy greeting.

Once when he was about the age of your puppy, we were playing in the floor and he was all smiley faced. He backed up, got a determined look on his face, and head-butted me. Not kidding.

Another time, when he was about five months (the peak of his bad behavior) I was in the kitchen cooking with my back turned, he ran by and bit me on the hiney ! It really really hurt.

I finally figured out that this is a dog, even as a puppy, who loves to run and that makes him a much better roommate. Walking is not his thing, he seems unhappy, but after twenty minutes or so of running, he's a good boy. I think it takes the mischief right out of him. 

Good luck with your puppy. The next two or three months will demand all of your patience but it is so worth it.


----------



## ziggy (Aug 12, 2010)

Woo what a relief! Thanks for the comfort everyone! But what aboyt the biting and nipping? I personally understand he means no harm but my sister gets frightened. how can I stop him fro biting when he's having a "zoomy"


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

i find that fraps happen after baths, every bath. i think they feel like we would feel if we won the lottery. i always just stand back and watch and wish i could be that happy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The mouthy /biting is normal also, he's teething. You can say "No Bite" and give him a chew toy when he is trying to bite at you.

It's normal, he'll outgrow it.

Just tell your sister he's a normal puppy.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Biting/nipping is VERY common at this young age, its becuase they are teething. They mean no harm by it at all, there just trying to A) play and B) make themselves feel better! I still havent figured out how to stop Zoomies, i ususally just let him have them and then go on with our day!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How can you stop him from biting when he's having the zoomies? 

Keep your distance


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

Our "nipping" is driving me crazy. I can get firm with a NO,.but it scares the heck out of my kids. It sucks that I have to keep them separated. I got a puppy to celebrate the fact that my son got over his dog fear. Now that he has one,..I have to keep them separate out of fear that the dog could hurt him.

No real advice,..just that I hear over and over that it is normal.  I just am keeping mine in puppy class,..keep saying, "no"..keep an endless supply of chew toys..keep him gated off,..and only let my kids near him when I know he is in a calm state and I am holding him. 
I keep hoping and saying by christmas it should be getting better.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I still have my FOUR pairs of yoga pants that have those memories of the nipping stage and all the holes are on arse part of the pants. Finn's zoomies almost always happened in the evening. If you know about what time they happen, you could let him outside to get them out. Finn still gets them but it is just the 'running like a wild child' and there is no nipping involved. Also, if the nipping/biting is happening when he isn't having the zoomies, you could look up NILF. Maybe something in that could help you out.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Why do you think puppies are so cute?

... They wouldn't stand a chance otherwise. lol. Mojo drove me absolutely NUTS when he was younger. I can't tell you how many crying breakdowns I had with him. 

You're lucky you have this forum and their age, though. Mojo was five months old when I joined GRF. Past most of his obnoxious stage, lol.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

When do they stop doing the zoomies? I love it when Gunner does it and he will be 2 on the 30th of this month. I do have to calm him when he is doing it in the house because my house is small. He will run from the living room down the hall and onto the bed and back like a wild man. Outside he just tears around in circles running around everything that gets in his way.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I was just worrying about the same thing. Cooper has just got his zoomies of the day and he ran around like mad and barked at me and even bit in my general direction (he didn't quite get me, though). It can be a bit scary, sometimes


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to say even since I last replied to this thread, V has gotten so much better.
His nipping has decreased by about 50-60%! He is still way too excited when people get near him,..but he is starting to understand.
Like when he jumps up..if I say, "off" ..he does it. 
And he can be in the room with stuff on the coffee table now..and he only one time he will try to eat it..I say, "no! leave it!" and he does. :bowl:

He is still one wild pup! no doubt...but he is learning!
Like with the pulling (which he is still doing)...he is now trained that every time he pulls, I stop and he knows he has to sit before we will go.
I don't think he gets that we are stopping and sitting bc of the pulling though,..but I love that he now knows he is to sit any time I stop.


----------

